# Headlight Bulbs



## MrJoso5 (Apr 18, 2012)

I'd like to get some Siverstar zXe in my 2005 maxima but I can't seem to find the bulb size also I'm not sure if maximas have a second bulb for high beams or if its all in one bulb.


----------

